# Well, its started! HELP!



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

I'd give them separate bowls in separate areas of the room. None of my dogs share bowls here. 

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Well I dont make them share, I fill both of their bowls. And they will only eat from one at a time together? I posted pics...lemme find that thread!


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=28167

Here are the pics... theyve ALWAYS done this!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

While it may well have been a result of them being more hungry that usual, I agree it's probably time to separate them during mealtimes. Our dogs still eat in crates (although part of that is because we don't want raw meat all over the floor), so if that's an option for you.. or you could put them in seperate rooms if that works better. Keep in mind that with you being so busy (understandably) they may have quite a bit of pent up energy too, which could have added to the situation. But, no I don't think they're "mad." 

Julie and Jersey


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Whats weird is, this is one of the first times Ive ever heard Diesel be vocal! He doesnt EVER bark OR growl! Thats what worries me! He's not a vocal dog AT ALL! I mean, can you imagine? In 1 year and 5 months, Ive heard this dog bark like twice?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I agree it's time to seperate them for feeding time, but Kero is probably getting a little big for her britches too and exerting "bitch" status. The females a lot of times become the alpha dog. It's a good idea to move them away from each other to eat, also makes sure they are each getting their correct amount of food. I know it wasn't fun, but it's is kind of funny they had their first argument.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Definately separate bowl on opposite ends of the room. Someone is getting food agressvie (or possessive whatever you want to call it) and its time to separate. When I have fosters, all three eat in different areas of the kitchen while I stand and watch until all three are finished because you never know. And MAKE SURE they eat their own food.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Sounds like you have dogs 

I would never ever allow dogs to share a bowl. My dogs eat in crates.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

i think definitely now that Kero is growing up a little bit, its time to force them to eat from their own bowls. also, the concern i'd have with them sharing bowls is that one or the other is not getting the correct amount of food each day. when they are crazy little puppies its not quite such a big deal but when Kero is an adult, and you'll need to know exactly how much food she is eating to keep her (and Diesel too!) at a correct weight, them sharing food will only make it more difficult.


----------



## Goldendogx2 (Sep 2, 2007)

I feed mine from their own bowls at opposite ends of the room. I learned this from fostering, so when I brough dog #2 home, those were the rules from day 1.

Good luck


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I think seperate bowls are the best idea. I never ever allow mine to eat from the same bowl they each have one and its theirs. I feed sometimes inside sometimes outside but everyone eats together just not from the same bowl. I don't allow fighting at all. So I don't think crates are nessecary just seperate bowls.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

No sharing a bowl. I'd feed at opposite ends of the same room and police the eating. If you can't swing that, etiher feed in different rooms (feed Diesel first) or in crates.

Sharing a bowl is just asking for trouble. That's like asking me to share my cheesecake. Just ain't gonna happen! *wink*


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I would definately feed them separately.

I feed Jasmine and Jasper in the dining room on opposite sides of the room, Danny gets fed in his crate and the foster gets fed in either his crate or my son's room with a baby gate up. I like to be able to monitor who is eating and who might not be eating.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I would feed them separately! Maggie is an alpha bitch and she will police everyone elses food. She eats in a crate. Cruiser eats in his crate as well only because he is the first one done and will go pester everyone else....


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

All of my dogs have their own bowl plus their own place where they eat their food. I stand guard over everyone and no one is allowed to go near another dog who is still eating. Once everyone is done *then* they all go around licking out each other's bowls.

Just a little warning about feeding a big dog with a pup---even if you don't think it could happen, the big dog can cause lots of damage to the little one if a fight should break out over the food. The first weekend Sasha was home, at 7-1/2 wks old, she wandered over to Biscuit's bowl while I was setting down Vanilla's bowl and gave him a little growl--without warning Biscuit attacked her and sent her screaming and bleeding all over the place. He didn't actually bite her but he head-butted her so hard that she had a major bloody nose---there was blood everywhere and she just kept on screaming and screaming. Luckily I live just a few minutes from a major emergency vet and I got her there as fast as I could. Several hundred dollars later and a day with her in the hospital, so she could be watched, I have learned to feed her in a separate room behind a gate. It was a lesson that I will never forget.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

I will def be giving them seperate bowls from now on. I do however monitor what they eat still, and make sure they are getting the proper diet. 
Whats strange is that Ive NEVER heard Diesel growl before! EVER!
It really scared me! He's sooo big like you said that he could hurt Kerosene very badly. This has to be nipped in the butt pretty quickly. Im going to seperate them with a baby gate in the sun room and kitchen.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Well I took Kerosene to Keiths moms last night (she has an Austrailian Shepard) We were in the living room watching TV and I heard Kerosene growling and then bark. She was eating "Bootsy's" food and Bootsy wanted some too. She flipped out again! How do I make her quit being so food aggressive?


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Mine have their bowls about 10 feet apart. After they are finished, they go and lick the other's bowl.....so cute

I would definately separate them at mealtime.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

FranH said:


> Mine have their bowls about 10 feet apart. After they are finished, they go and lick the other's bowl.....so cute
> 
> I would definately separate them at mealtime.


I have started to seperate my 2 at mealtime, BUT, we were at some elses house and Kerosene found Bootsy's bowl. She was dominating Keiths moms dog in her own house? Why?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Why? Because she is growing up - testing her limits...
Natures way of making sure she survives - gets the best food...the most food...learning who she can take advantage of and who she cannot...


----------

